# Recommended reading??



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

Could anyone recommend any good books regarding treatment etc.

I have avoided reading too much about assisted conception thus far because we had to appeal to get on the 
waiting list and I didn't want to get my hopes up, but now we are definately on the list I would like to learn more.

I need a good book to keep at work otherwise my internet use will get me the sack!!   


Many thanks in advance,

Kitty


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think by finding this site you have found the best info    im sure someone will come along and recommend a book soon tho


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kitty

I've found "The Baby Making Bible" by Emma Cannon, 2010 really good for general tips on diet / liefstyle etc when trying to conceive but also has a separate section on IVF, explaining it, what you can do to prepare and tips on looking after yourself during a cycle. Also, Fit for Fertility by Michael Dooley is along similar lines and a lot of people recommend Zita West's book, which I don't have.

As Miriam said, this site is brilliant too and you get loads of advice from the girls on here

Good luck!!


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you SarahJane I'll have a look at those,

Kitty


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi kitty

I have just started going through Zita Wests guide to fertility and assisted conception, I've found it very good n easy too follow.

Jules x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kitty I had 2 books that I would use to read things through they were The complete guide to IVF and The couples guide to IVF (this one is American).

I can send them to you if you like, they are just sat on my bookshelf at the mo.


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Claire,

Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy you must be ecstatic!!!

If you would be willing to send be the books I'd be very grateful, would I pm you my address

I would of course reimburse you for them and the postage.

Anyway let me know,

Kitty x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have read loads of books and when i get 5 mins i will make a list

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=ivf

i read a few zita west books but i personally didnt rate alot of her information as it could put too muchpressure on.

the complete guide to IVF is a good basic one that gives good standard information

/links


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Kara,

Thank you for the link.

I did read a review about Kate Brian's book in the Infertility Network mag and I think I'll get that one, I know Amazon have it.

Many thanks,

Kitty


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kitty one of the ones I'm sending you is Kate Brian's Complete guide to IVF, so don't buy it I will put them in the post for you tomorrow


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Doh!!!!  Hi Claire I forgot you were sending me that one.

I got a bit over excited there for a minute, I'm a terrible bookworm I can't get enough of them. I'll probably read far more than will be good for me. I'm a bit over zealous now I know we're on the waiting list.

Many thanks,

Kitty x


----------

